# Duo-Phase



## damonp (Jun 13, 2019)




----------



## Jbanks (Jun 13, 2019)

Looks great! 

That’s wired up as 2 separate phasers correct?

Also, which range LDR’s did you use? It didn’t specify on the list.


----------



## damonp (Jun 13, 2019)

Jbanks said:


> Looks great!
> 
> That’s wired up as 2 separate phasers correct?
> 
> Also, which range LDR’s did you use? It didn’t specify on the list.


Between the switched Input jack and the switch I added it has 3 operational modes:

input 1 > Phaser A > Phaser B > Output 2 (Switch up)
Input 1 > Phaser A > Output 1 & Input 1 > Phaser B > Output 2 (Switch down, Input 2 Unplugged)
Input 1 > Phaser A > Output 1 & Input 2 > Phaser B > Output 2 (Switch Down)
I used the ones Tayda sells... they are 10k-20k/.5M
I still have some issues I need to work out, but Im calling it mostly done... in other builds I see people raise the sensors to the focal point of the LED, I did not, I just angled them... I never got an answer as to the desired application.


----------



## damonp (Jun 13, 2019)

I also plan on changing all the knobs to the big aluminum ones, I just didnt have enough...


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Jun 13, 2019)

Nice looking pedal. Congrats.


----------



## Clofty (Jun 18, 2019)

Looks awesome! Do the sensors have to be angled like that? Also, what goes in the middle holes outlined in white (one is three holes and the other is 6)? do you know if the sensor leds have to be green? Sorry for all the questions, was just looking at the build docs


----------



## damonp (Jun 18, 2019)

Clofty said:


> Looks awesome! Do the sensors have to be angled like that? Also, what goes in the middle holes outlined in white (one is three holes and the other is 6)? do you know if the sensor leds have to be green? Sorry for all the questions, was just looking at the build docs


Those holes are the switches mounted on the other side...
The LED needs to be yellow as that is the frequency the photoresistors are designed to react to
As to the angle, I honestly dont know, its not specified in the build doc, I just saw others did it that way.


----------

